# Bad Series Palmswells



## mopper (Nov 17, 2012)

*File Name*: Bad Series Palmswells

*File Submitter*: mopper</p >

*File Submitted*: 08 Jan 2013

*File Category*: Slingshots

These three new palmswells can be substituted without modifications for the original palmswell of my Bad Company frame.

All three are two millimeters longer at the "baseplate" that gets glued to the handle than the original on the "Bad Company" template.That means that the rear edge of the handle will no longer stick out at the bottom with the top of the palmswell fitted as recommended in the drawing

At the same time the bottom of the palmswell meets the handle at a slight angle, which means you can make the handle of the frame slightly longer than the original 10cm it is in the template (the "Bad Company" V. 1.4 features the optional lengthened handle) and still achieve a nice, flush line with a bit of sanding and more room for your fingers (this would really only be necessary for very large hands, I am 6'3'' and the original handle works fine for me).

I have also included one "blank" drawing with only the most basic parameters (baseplate) given which you can use to design your very own palmswell for your slingshot.

These palmswells will also fit my upcoming "Bad Hammer" that is designed along the lines of my "Bad Company", but has the original Jörg Sprave Hammerhead fork design (meticulously copied from Jörg's own drawing)

Edit Verison 1.3:

Longer spurs

Top left palmswell had line added for 17mm depth instead of only 15mm

Bottom left palmswell had two lines added for 17mm and 15mm depth instead of only 13mm.

Click here to download this file


----------

